# New Arrival: Volmax 45Mm Aviator



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I always loved this watch but I never got it before because I was afraid it might be too big for me... it isn't (barely). 45mm case but I could never find out what's the lug to lug size: it's 53mm, give and take. The lugs are a bit straight and don't curve down all that much.

Apart from that, pilot watch with a more modern look than the usual WW2 inspired ones, a mix of straight and clean lines on the case and a mate black dial with a shiny subdial that really makes a difference on the way it looks. Very comfortable to wear but most people usually complaint about the strap. Well, I like the way it feels, wears and looks. Good choice by Volmax if you ask me.

It's a 3105 wind up movement which basically is a 3133 chrono movement striped down of it's chrono complications. It has a pull out crown but the first models had a screw in crown which might bother some people.

Absolutely fantastic Superluminova, charges very quickly and stays strong for a long time. This watch is worn by the Strizhi Russian pilots (the Swifts, an acrobatic team that flies Migs 29) and other Russian Airforce pilots.

My original idea was to get the PVD coated version but I couldn't find one for a decent price so I went for the SS. I'm glad I did, the brushed case is beautiful and looks more impressive than the PVDed one. You just can't mistake it for a plastic case or something like that.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice one Kutusov :thumbsup:

It fits well on the wrist going by your photo. The lume shot is excellent too.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Sits nice and proud, Good looking watch

Mark


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Nice one Kutusov :thumbsup:
> 
> It fits well on the wrist going by your photo. The lume shot is excellent too.


Well, apart from the dust on the crystal  I should already know that if I don't clean a watch before taking a pic every single dust speck is going to show


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Makes my wish I hadn`t sold mine to that Floridian :crybaby:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There are still plenty of these around so you can get one for the price of a few Services


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great watch Kutusov! :yes2:

Great lume,i really like the style of the hands,and the black dial,in contrast with the large white numerals.

BTW...you must have a hundred watches by now!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> BTW...you must have a hundred watches by now!


Nha, remember my big sale a few months ago  I must have somewhere between 15 and 20 watches now... and still craving a few


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> There are still plenty of these around so you can get one for the price of a few Services


True, but nice "Services" ( which I just must have) keep appearing leaving me little spare cash for other watches


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice one Kutusov! Understated, classy. I reckon that's a keeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Nice one Kutusov! Understated, classy. I reckon that's a keeper. :thumbsup:


It is a keeper! It also sorted my itch for pilot watches for some time at least. Stowas, Archimedes and the sort went a long way down my list of priorities


----------

